# 5D Mk III, battery grip, GP-E2 and Really Right Stuff L-Bracket problem



## gcallahan (May 31, 2013)

When I use the GP-E2 on my 5D Mk III with a battery grip and a Really Right Stuff L-Bracket the cable sticks out blocking most of the side portion of the L-bracket. Does anyone know of a solution for this problem?


----------



## tapanit (May 31, 2013)

Would their cable relief spacer work, i.e.,

http://reallyrightstuff.com/ProductDesc.aspx?code=CRS


----------



## Waterloo (May 31, 2013)

gcallahan said:


> When I use the GP-E2 on my 5D Mk III with a battery grip and a Really Right Stuff L-Bracket the cable sticks out blocking most of the side portion of the L-bracket. Does anyone know of a solution for this problem?



I assume you are mounting the GP-E2 in the flash hot shoe. If so the GP-E2 should communicate with the camera through the hot shoe without a cable.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 31, 2013)

Waterloo said:


> I assume you are mounting the GP-E2 in the flash hot shoe. If so the GP-E2 should communicate with the camera through the hot shoe without a cable.



Perhaps the OP is using a flash in the hotshoe, and therefore needs to attach the GP-E2 via USB? Otherwise, there's no need for the USB cable with the 5DIII...


----------

